# Croc enclosure webcam



## fangsy

Hi all

I havnt been on here in quite a while , but thought after reading about the Cuviers and other Crocs on here I would post this ....

This is / was my garage , but now has a big pond, lots of nice decking and french doors, no croc in there yet , he is still in my aquarium , but had him over 2 yrs now , wont be long until he is in here, probably about a week or so , let me know what you think , feel free to have a good look around with the cam , if anybody wants to see pics of the conversion let me know and I can post them.

Thanks 

Steve


http://mycroc.mypets.ws

username : guest
password : guest

No croc in there yet , but shoule be in the nexy week or so , Let me know what you think

Steve


----------



## chondro13

OK, its probably me just being blonde, but after half an hour of clicking every button i could find i still cant get the live cam to work.

However i did get a snap shot of a pond with little steps in it and a lovely little dark haired girl in a pink top :lol2:

My advice: take her out before adding the crocs 

nah seriously i want to seeeeeee - any piccies? :no1:


----------



## Bradley

yh same here dont know wat went wrong


----------



## fangsy

lol, everyone else seems to be ok , ermmmmm dont select the top option for IE , select the bottom option , hopefully that will be ok 

Let me know ...... as I said, no croc in there yet , and that beautiful girl was my daughter ....

Steve


----------



## jacko1

how big is your couvers and what size was it when you got it


----------



## fangsy

he / she is now nearly 3ft, and was approx 12" when I first got him 

Steve


----------



## jacko1

cool mine is around 2 ft its only small cant wait for it to get bigger though

coast to coast in darlington have a nice 5ft couvers


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Yeah i had trouble getting it working too :'(


----------



## MontyPython

not working for me either.
just an x in the middle of a black box

:whistling2:

edit- i got it working in firefox but wont work in IE


----------



## fangsy

Thats not good , sorry everyone , according to google, this could be a fix : 

SOLUTION

Start the "Java Plug-in Control Panel" by following these instructions. 
Click the Start menu
Select Settings
Select Control Panel
Double click the "Java Plug-in" icon
Click the "Proxies" Tab



Make sure that the "Use Browser Settings" checkbox is checked. If it is not, then check it and hit the "Apply" button to save your changes. Doing this will cause the JRE to use the Web browser's proxy settings for all Internet connections.
Close all browser windows. Restart the browser and try to load the applet.


SORRY


----------



## wildlifewarrior

Well i tried get it to work and started clicking on everything even the pop ups....ended up watching some lass from liverpool on a camera wierdly enough


----------



## fangsy

lol, sorry

I just managed to get it to work on someones PC at work by loading the top one first (THE ACTIVE X ONE) and clicking on the yellow bar at the top and allowing the download, then clicking into that one again and it was all ok ...

Im really sorry guys if you cant see it , I really want you too , lol

Steve


----------



## fangsy

Try using FIREFOX, that seems to have solved a lot of problems ...

Sorry

Steve


----------



## KJ Exotics

Works on firefox no problems. 

Nice pond lol, got a pics ??


----------



## SeanMaguire12

KJ Exotics said:


> Works on firefox no problems.
> 
> Nice pond lol, got a pics ??


yep firefox rules. Works for me too. A bit slow is the only thing.


----------



## hayleyb24

yeah i used firefox and it worked first time :2thumb:


----------



## fangsy

Hey guys

Put some fish in last night , tune in to watch the Fishy's swimming , lol

Steve


----------



## lordbiggles

Hi fangsy,

glad to see you practicing snake wrangling with the clear plastic tube.....


and thank your daughter for me for the dance show....rather cute i thought.


----------



## fangsy

lordbiggles said:


> Hi fangsy,
> 
> glad to see you practicing snake wrangling with the clear plastic tube.....
> 
> 
> and thank your daughter for me for the dance show....rather cute i thought.


No probz , we aim to please .... lol


----------



## fangsy

Hey everyone

I put the 2 Turtles in the pond last night, they have lived with him in his tank for the 2 yrs that I have had him, and I put the filter and pump in last night,

Log on and see if you can spot the Turtles ....

Have fun, lol

Steve


----------



## violawench

thats really class man, I hope croccy knows how much work you put in!


----------



## fangsy

Thank you very much ....

Cant wait to get him / her in there ....

Steve


----------



## scaleylover

I use firefox but all i can see is a greyness :sad: :2wallbang:

will have to try later when the OH is home to help


----------



## fangsy

The greyness was only because the camera was turned towards the wall , there are controls on the right hand side to move the camera around.

I have now positioned it on the pond and will be keeping a eye on it this evening anyway , so if you look later , you should see the Turtle , Fishy CAM... lol

Soon to be CROC CAM , lol

Steve


----------



## rugbystar55

i cant see it has a box with an x in the middle


----------



## fangsy

rugbystar55 said:


> i cant see it has a box with an x in the middle


Try using firefox .....

Steve


----------



## rugbystar55

i am on the bottom but not working 
ohhh well just snapshots every 10 mins


----------



## fangsy

rugbystar55 said:


> i am on the bottom but not working
> ohhh well just snapshots every 10 mins


LOL, sorry , everybody says that firefox works .....

Steve


----------



## Guest

It is working fine for me :2thumb: (I'm using firefox) should be awesome once you get your croc :no1:


----------



## pk93

working fine for me it looks brilliant but i feel like a stalker :blush::2thumb:


----------



## Ophexis

Is there a time limit to how long you can access that webcam? I don't wanna sound stalker-ish but I could sit and watch a croc all darn day! :blush:


----------



## pk93

Ophexis said:


> Is there a time limit to how long you can access that webcam? I don't wanna sound stalker-ish but I could sit and watch a croc all darn day! :blush:


same here mate they are fasinating:2thumb:


----------



## fangsy

lol ........... nah feel free to stalk , lol

Steve


----------



## scaleylover

Yay i managed to spot fishes and a turtle

when is your croc due to go in? does s/he have a name?


----------



## fangsy

scaleylover said:


> Yay i managed to spot fishes and a turtle
> 
> when is your croc due to go in? does s/he have a name?


lol, keep your eyes out, there is 2 Turts in there.....

My kids call the Croc : SNAP , lol

hopefully he / she should be in there sometime next week or next weekend at the latest (I HOPE)

Steve


----------



## bmt87

This is great... I HAVE CONTROL!! I can pan the camera, change the hertz, look at his fish, turtle?? I think it is etc etc lol. Really quick framerate.. Usually when I've looked on webcams from around the world, its a snapshot every minute or so lol. Check It out!


----------



## ninnipoo

It took a while to work out I had to use the address through firefox but once I got it up....................... It's great, been chasing the little turtle around with the web cam for ages! Even just using a lap top and dongle the camera comes through so quick. Good on you for setting it up, lovely job.
:notworthy:


----------



## Ophexis

I'm going to ask a really stupid question now...if more than one person is looking at the same feed and someone changes the position of the camera, would everyone else see the re-positioning of it? I feel silly for asking, but I'm just thinking if everyone's trying to move it at once it's eventually going to end up looking at a wall :whistling2:


----------



## fangsy

Ophexis said:


> I'm going to ask a really stupid question now...if more than one person is looking at the same feed and someone changes the position of the camera, would everyone else see the re-positioning of it? I feel silly for asking, but I'm just thinking if everyone's trying to move it at once it's eventually going to end up looking at a wall :whistling2:


LOL, basically everyone can move it , you kinda fight against each other for the controls, but yes, if you are looking and another is moving you all see it moving ....

Its flippin marvelous , im well chuffed with it ...

Thanks all

Happy viewing

Steve


----------



## Frogsrule10

nice! can't see anything but i thought i saw a turtle head. can't wait for the croc to come in


----------



## Alex88

this is pretty cool nice thanks for this:lol2:


----------



## Jaxsin

Nice idea I can see it when you mess bout with contrast and brightness


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Saw your sig on another thread & have just spent about an hour watching your turtles :lol2: Can't wait to see it with the Croc. Excellent.


----------



## jasper1

Off topic for a mo Steve:

Did you ever get your _Gonyosoma oxycephala_ (red-tailed racer) or _Boiga cyanea_? Was probably sometime in '08 when we were discussing them.


----------



## fangsy

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Saw your sig on another thread & have just spent about an hour watching your turtles :lol2: Can't wait to see it with the Croc. Excellent.


LOL, yea, I sit at work watching the turtles, hopefully wont be long before the Croc goes in.



jasper1 said:


> Off topic for a mo Steve:
> 
> Did you ever get your _Gonyosoma oxycephala_ (red-tailed racer) or _Boiga cyanea_? Was probably sometime in '08 when we were discussing them.


No 

Nobody seemed to have them at the time, then I just went off the idea.

Steve


----------



## MontyPython

fangsy said:


> LOL, yea, I sit at work watching the turtles, hopefully wont be long before the Croc goes in.
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Nobody seemed to have them at the time, then I just went off the idea.
> 
> Steve



all i can see in a black screen, even after messing with brightness and contrast


----------



## fangsy

lol

Lights dont come on until 11.30 (ish)

Sorry ....

Steve



MontyPython said:


> all i can see in a black screen, even after messing with brightness and contrast


----------



## Ian07799

Thats brilliant.


----------



## fangsy

Ian07799 said:


> Thats brilliant.


lol, Thanks

Steve


----------



## scaleylover

its looking good in there, liking the addition of fake plants and the puece of wood

just been trying to watch one of the turtles have a wonder around the little monster was hard to follow at times 

:2thumb:


----------



## fangsy

yea, when they get a wiggle on they are quite rapid , lol

Lots more plants to go in and more decoration ....

Thanks for the comments

Steve


----------



## snowgoose

Is that a turtle? :lol:


----------



## scaleylover

its official i love watching the antics of your turtles

have spent far too much time watching them today, to the point that I think one of them has a more definned patterning on its shell


----------



## fangsy

snowgoose said:


> Is that a turtle? :lol:


Yep x 2



scaleylover said:


> its official i love watching the antics of your turtles
> 
> have spent far too much time watching them today, to the point that I think one of them has a more definned patterning on its shell


lol, yea , must have far too much time on your hands, lol


----------



## fangsy

Bad news everyone, im on lates this week so the DWA office cant come round to inspect the enclosure and he is on annual leave next week , so he is not coming round until the following Wednesday !!!!


Grrrrrrrrr , getting a bit impatient now !

Steve


----------



## badboiboom

that's such a cool idea : )
to give us keepers that don't keep crocidilians( yet ) a chance to see your animals.. i bet it'll be much more impressive once you get it checked out and can move the cuvier's in :L


----------



## reptismail

its not working for me  theres a little red x in the centre?


----------



## snake rescuer

reptismail said:


> its not working for me  theres a little red x in the centre?


 
same......


----------



## fangsy

Sorry 

Have you tried in Firefox ??

Dosnt seem to work very well in IE ...

Thanks

Steve


----------



## JackieL

Looks fantastic, worked fine for me.

How deep is the water and what are the requirements?

Fascinating to learn about!


----------



## fangsy

The water is between 2 and 2.5 ft, its just a normal fish pond... (garden centre type)

I have had 2 radiators installed in there either side of the pond and a pond pump and UV filter.

The water needs to be between 23 - 27 degrees, ambient temp of around 27 - 28 with a 25 degree cool end and a basking of approx 32....

Decking all round, insulated ceiling and walls, then outside the croc enclosure bit the rest of the garage is also insulated and tiled, my Iggy viv is in there and a few others , smaller ones. That then leads into my Study ....

Hard work, but hopefully worth it ...

Thanks for looking

Steve


----------



## LewisH

it would be great if you told everyone what time your going to put the croc in, (when you find out of course) so we can all tune in and watch the event live!


----------



## fangsy

LOL, hopefully will do , will be a saturday ....

lol

Steve



LewisH said:


> it would be great if you told everyone what time your going to put the croc in, (when you find out of course) so we can all tune in and watch the event live!


----------



## fangsy

Morning all

Got the final DWA inspection on the new enclosure on Wednesday ......

If all goes well , then croc should be in there on Thursday evening.

WISH ME LUCK .....



Steve


----------



## jme2049

Wow this is so cool. i can see 2 turtles moving round! Cant wait to see the croc in there.
Good luck!


----------



## andyrat

Is there a certain time the light comes on a goes off?


----------



## kimmie86

Im so going to have to get something sorted so i can see this, 
Im sooo excited for you! lol 

Fingers crossed wednesday goes well and snap can be in thursday!! 
I really need to sort this out so i can sit and stalk all day thursday to see if snap finally gets to get in his crib!! lol


----------



## fangsy

andyrat said:


> Is there a certain time the light comes on a goes off?


Yes, its 11.30am to 11.30pm, Thanks Steve



kimmie86 said:


> Im so going to have to get something sorted so i can see this,
> Im sooo excited for you! lol
> 
> Fingers crossed wednesday goes well and snap can be in thursday!!
> I really need to sort this out so i can sit and stalk all day thursday to see if snap finally gets to get in his crib!! lol


Thanks, yea I cant wait either, the only problem I can see is that the heater at the moment is just on the floor of the pond, I think the DWA guy might have a issue with that , as I have said before , he is quite hard work !

But if all goes well tomorrow, then snap lol, will be in Thursday evening.

I have got everything crossed, but once he is in there, feel free to stalk whenever you want lol....

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Frogsrule10

been watching the camera and saw loads of splashing and got really frieked out!:gasp: but it was just the filter: victory:


----------



## fangsy

Frogsrule10 said:


> been watching the camera and saw loads of splashing and got really frieked out!:gasp: but it was just the filter: victory:


lol, yea, just 5 fish and 2 turts in there at the mo .....

Any suggestions from anyone what I could do with the fish tank heather I have in there instead of just laying it in the Pond ?

Its just the DWA guy is here tomorrow and I think he is going to moan about it !

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Ophexis

Put a cage around it, maybe?


----------



## fangsy

Ophexis said:


> Put a cage around it, maybe?


Yea, thought of that , problem is that if the croc get hold of it and drags it gonna be even worse ....

I think if the heater had a longer lead on it , I could tack it down the ramp and tuck it under the ramp , but I dont think they do a water submergible junction box


----------



## kimmie86

All i can see is wood!! I tried moving it but i think i wasnt alone in trying lol 

I saw your fishes!!


----------



## reptismail

Ive been so wound up about this not working for me i downloaded mozilla haha and now im getting addicted haha


----------



## karl24

very cool set up! when the crocs in there tho wownt he try eating ur fish or sliders? just wondering lol


----------



## DeadLee

Controlling it now wow that is awesome!!


----------



## fangsy

karl24 said:


> very cool set up! when the crocs in there tho wownt he try eating ur fish or sliders? just wondering lol


Im sure the fish will be gonners....... but he has lived with the sliders for 2 yrs in the 7ft fish tank ... he seems to like them , and the breeder that I got him from when he was tiny had sliders in the enclosure too , so he has always been used to them ..

Got to get some more sliders too , but they seem hard to come by ...

Thanks all 

Steve


----------



## zoeu

fangsy said:


> Yea, thought of that , problem is that if the croc get hold of it and drags it gonna be even worse ....
> 
> I think if the heater had a longer lead on it , I could tack it down the ramp and tuck it under the ramp , but I dont think they do a water submergible junction box


Is this any good? - IP68 Submersible Parallel Wiring Junction Box - QVS Electrical Supplies | Electrical Wholesaler


----------



## fangsy

That looks ideal, thank you very much for that , dont know if I would trust it though , lol

Could be a possibility to suggest to the DWA guy if he moans about it....

I have butterflies at the moment , he is coming round at 3pm...

Its took so much work and money and time, I just hope it is all to his standards and expectations.

Steve


----------



## croc&chewy

Good luck with your inspection!


----------



## fangsy

croc&chewy said:


> Good luck with your inspection!


Thank you ....

Im sooo nervous , bit all my nails, dont know what to chew next lol

Steve


----------



## zoeu

fangsy said:


> That looks ideal, thank you very much for that , dont know if I would trust it though , lol
> 
> Could be a possibility to suggest to the DWA guy if he moans about it....
> 
> I have butterflies at the moment , he is coming round at 3pm...
> 
> Its took so much work and money and time, I just hope it is all to his standards and expectations.
> 
> Steve


Fingers crossed it all goes well.....bit of a pain having to wait nearly all day :devil:


----------



## ian_lawton

just been on croc cam and saw a turtle  when do u get the croc if all goes well today?


----------



## fangsy

zoeu said:


> Fingers crossed it all goes well.....bit of a pain having to wait nearly all day :devil:


I know lol



ian_lawton said:


> just been on croc cam and saw a turtle  when do u get the croc if all goes well today?


I have had the croc for 2 yrs, just in a fish tank though ......


----------



## fangsy

Woooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooo

OMG

WOW

IM OVER THE MOON

DWA guy was here today , he loved the enclosure, and said the Croc was a credit too me !

UNBELIEVABLE ...........

HE IS GOING IN THERE TOMORROW EVENING ..............................

GET READY STALKERS !!!!! lol

Thanks for all the great comments .....

STEVE


----------



## scaleylover

:jump:YAY:jump:

WELL DONE :2thumb:
(don't know how anyone could have not loved it tho)


----------



## fangsy

scaleylover said:


> :jump:YAY:jump:
> 
> WELL DONE :2thumb:
> (don't know how anyone could have not loved it tho)


Big thanks .......

Steve


----------



## exoticsadmirer

congrats I'm playing with your camera atm nice turtles as well.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

AHHH  how exciting!  i love the turtles  can't wait for the croc to go in!


----------



## fangsy

exoticsadmirer said:


> congrats I'm playing with your camera atm nice turtles as well.





XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> AHHH  how exciting!  i love the turtles  can't wait for the croc to go in!


Thank you 

Tomorrow nights the night ........


Wooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo

Steve


----------



## exoticsadmirer

Quick question why doesn't he go in now? is there more stuff to be done?


----------



## fangsy

exoticsadmirer said:


> Quick question why doesn't he go in now? is there more stuff to be done?


No, my Chippie and best mate Andy (who has done all the work) wants to be here when I put him in , and can only make it tomorrow evening ....

Steve


----------



## fangsy

*Change of plan*

CHANGE OF PLAN ...............

CROC GOING IN TONIGHT,..........

AFTER 8 ,..........

Keep a eye on WEBCAM ......



STEVE


----------



## exoticsadmirer

cool i'll be watching...(gosh that sounds stalkerish!)


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

fangsy said:


> CHANGE OF PLAN ...............
> 
> CROC GOING IN TONIGHT,..........
> 
> AFTER 8 ,..........
> 
> Keep a eye on WEBCAM ......
> 
> 
> 
> STEVE



AHH do you know what time ish? i too will be glued to this!


----------



## fangsy

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> AHH do you know what time ish? i too will be glued to this!


CROC in now ........


----------



## exoticsadmirer

where you the bald one or the guy with the grabber/ beautiful caiman though.


----------



## fangsy

The bald one, Andy (my chippie and best mate)

He got him into the water finally , as he didnt want to play ball , lol


----------



## exoticsadmirer

I saw him gape at someone which looked funny through a camera.


----------



## lucas

The webcam won't work for me now!


----------



## fangsy

lucas said:


> The webcam won't work for me now!


Working for us , lol

Ylu need to use FIREFOX ....

Thanks

Steve


----------



## lucas

Yeah I'm using firefox, it's worked before, just not working tonight, of all nights! It's loading really slow and just not bringing up an image.


----------



## Ophexis

lucas said:


> Yeah I'm using firefox, it's worked before, just not working tonight, of all nights! It's loading really slow and just not bringing up an image.


Same! And I've tried Opera and IE8... might have to bite the bullet and download Firefox again purely to see the croc :lol2:
Safari worked really well for me but for some reason it has since broken...


----------



## fangsy

Im sorry .............

I think , many people = not worky .....

Sorry people ....

Steve


----------



## exoticsadmirer

well I saw him and he's a beaut! i'll log off it for now.


----------



## Ophexis

Wait wait wait, I am getting as far as the device status but as soon as I try to get through to the live video all I get is a black screen... I could just be Opera or my Internet connection being really terrible...

EDIT: Feel special. I downloaded Google Chrome just to see your lovely croc... I do not see him right now but when I do it'll be totally worth it :2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics

Well i am on it now and some Vandal moved it so it was just blank against the wall, but no worries i moved it back on to the pond, even though someone was fighting me trying to move the other way, i was not giving up, the croc is under the ramp at the back.


----------



## KJ Exotics

Ok who was the clever person that has now moved it again and i dont know where to get it back


----------



## reptismail

can see a croc but i saw a fish :lol2:


----------



## reptismail

omg! i have just seen a turtle haha. I think il fail my exams :L il become addicted to this haha


----------



## ian_lawton

reptismail said:


> can see a croc but i saw a fish :lol2:


other way around for me


----------



## KJ Exotics

Nooo​ i got to see him swimming then bang the lights went out, need night vision


----------



## kimmie86

Ok night vision is needed! I wasnt expecting snap to be in there today!! 

 was waiting for the grand ceremony tomorrow!! So i missed him!!

You need to get night vision on your camera!! Please Please Please!!


----------



## fangsy

Thanks all for the great comments ......

11.30 this morning lights will be back on .....

Cant wait lol

Steve


----------



## kimmie86

me and my 4year old have been watching, we ve seen the turtles and the fish but no snap!! And my son wants know why doesnt snap eat them???


----------



## exoticsadmirer

ooh reckon i saw him how's the twig get in the water though?


----------



## fangsy

kimmie86 said:


> me and my 4year old have been watching, we ve seen the turtles and the fish but no snap!! And my son wants know why doesnt snap eat them???


LOL, I think he will eat the fish, but he has grown up with the turtles since birth ...




exoticsadmirer said:


> ooh reckon i saw him how's the twig get in the water though?


I put the twig in , lots more to come too, gonna put all the ones from the aquarium in soon , and the gravel and plastic plants, hopefully give him more confidence in the enclosure...

Steve


----------



## she is:

I tried to take a look but someone else is intent on showing me your wall D:


----------



## LewisH

Great! I can see him lurking! My biggest congratulations on getting this all done and sorted. you are a credit to the DWA forum. :no1:

Whens feeding time :mf_dribble:


----------



## fangsy

LewisH said:


> Great! I can see him lurking! My biggest congratulations on getting this all done and sorted. you are a credit to the DWA forum. :no1:
> 
> Whens feeding time :mf_dribble:


Thank you very much .....

And very soon actualy , got one defrosting ......

Keep a eye out ...

Steve


----------



## croc&chewy

I can just see his head as he keeps going under the decking :lol2: he is lovely, do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## fangsy

lol, only this one of me holding him :










He is a bit bigger now though ....

Steve


----------



## reptismail

thats amazing  i see turtles and goldfish  but no croc yet :L


----------



## fangsy

reptismail said:


> thats amazing  i see turtles and goldfish  but no croc yet :L


lol

He is hiding , he was out a lot earlier ....


----------



## Ophexis

How big will he get? He is so fascinating to watch


----------



## fangsy

Ophexis said:


> How big will he get? He is so fascinating to watch


Probably between 5 - 6 ft .....

Thank you 

Steve


----------



## reptismail

is that his head poking out near the top rightish lol


----------



## reptismail

just seen it  but its gone back under lol :L


----------



## LewisH

haha, i waited this morning and had the cam ready at 11.30 for 'lights on' in the hope of catching him on the decking or more in view, but no avail.

someone else had the same idea too.

its worth it just to see the sliders doing laps of the pool tho.


----------



## fangsy

LewisH said:


> haha, i waited this morning and had the cam ready at 11.30 for 'lights on' in the hope of catching him on the decking or more in view, but no avail.
> 
> someone else had the same idea too.
> 
> its worth it just to see the sliders doing laps of the pool tho.


Yea, it was me , lol, always wait for lights on .....

No luck in seeing him though , but he was in quite a bit of action yesterday.

Keep watching lol .....

Steve


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

I havent seen him since he went in


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

HAHA just saw one of the turts push the other of the ramp:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LewisH

whenever i watch the cam, i put my cursor over 'snapshot', just incase anything worth capturing happens. I advise everyone to do the same! if anyone gets any great ones they should post it in this thread.

Havent seen anything worth capturing yet but hopefully soon!


----------



## KJ Exotics

I hardly ever see him, seen him twice. 
I think you should get a red light for night time viewing ? 
Can you tell us where he is, i think he hides under the ramp.


----------



## fangsy

KJ Exotics said:


> I hardly ever see him, seen him twice.
> I think you should get a red light for night time viewing ?
> Can you tell us where he is, i think he hides under the ramp.


Yea, I think he is under the ramp too (sorry im at work so cant physically look)

he spends a lot of time in there because the pond goes to the wall under the ramp , so unfortunately its a perfect hiding place for him. But better that he feels safe than vunarable.

Might have to invest in the red light idea.

Steve


----------



## fangsy

Croc TOP RIGHT this morning lol :










Steve


----------



## Ophexis

fangsy said:


> Croc TOP RIGHT this morning lol :
> 
> image
> 
> Steve


I KNEW it!! My friend was convinced it was a log :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Just read through the last few pages, had a look at the cam & thought 'what they all on about the crocs right there in the middle' It was the log :blush: I haven't seen the croc yet.


----------



## Jellyman

Mate thats an awesome enclosure. whens the big fella going in then?


----------



## fangsy

Jellyman said:


> Mate thats an awesome enclosure. whens the big fella going in then?



LOL, been in there quite a while now .....

He just (unfortunately) hides a lot


----------



## lordbiggles

You need a nice underwater camera installing near its favorite hiding spot:lol2:


----------



## fangsy

lordbiggles said:


> You need a nice underwater camera installing near its favorite hiding spot:lol2:


Now that sounds like a plan !

lol


----------



## KJ Exotics

I like this so much i might build one not to take your idea or anything. 

One question how are you keeping the water so clean.


----------



## JackieL

Fangsy,

How big will the croc get and why doesn't he nibble the turtles ??!!


:lol2:


----------



## fangsy

KJ Exotics said:


> I like this so much i might build one not to take your idea or anything.
> 
> One question how are you keeping the water so clean.


I have a pond pump and pond UV filter on it ....

Its cleaning 1000 litres an hour, I calculate that all the water passes through it twice an hour.

Steve


----------



## fangsy

JackieL said:


> Fangsy,
> 
> How big will the croc get and why doesn't he nibble the turtles ??!!
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Most range between 5 - 6 ft fully grown ....

He has grown up with turtles since he was born, even in the breeders enclosure.

Im looking for more actually.


----------



## JackieL

fangsy said:


> Most range between 5 - 6 ft fully grown ....
> 
> He has grown up with turtles since he was born, even in the breeders enclosure.
> 
> Im looking for more actually.


What have you named him and what's he like with you?


----------



## fangsy

JackieL said:


> What have you named him and what's he like with you?


lol, my daughter has names him SNAP , my sons , emmmmm they dont really care lol

He is ok , I can pick him up and he tolorates it for a while , but he would bite me the same as you or a rat or a chic ....

He's not fussy or sociable ...


----------



## i love snakes

my laptop wont let me watchhh


----------



## fangsy

i love snakes said:


> my laptop wont let me watchhh


Have you tried it in FIREFOX ? Internet explorer does not seem to work too well with it


----------



## JackieL

fangsy said:


> lol, my daughter has names him SNAP , my sons , emmmmm they dont really care lol
> 
> He is ok , I can pick him up and he tolorates it for a while , but he would bite me the same as you or a rat or a chic ....
> 
> He's not fussy or sociable ...


Have you got any still photo's of him?

I periodically watch your croc cam :lol2: the turtles make me laugh, they can be nippy little things when they want to be can't they!!

I hope you don't mind me asking the questions, I just find it fascinating!

What temp are you running the water at and how are you heating it?


----------



## i love snakes

fangsy said:


> Have you tried it in FIREFOX ? Internet explorer does not seem to work too well with it


yess the firefox wont work on it eaither its bugging me lol


----------



## fangsy

JackieL said:


> Have you got any still photo's of him?
> 
> I periodically watch your croc cam :lol2: the turtles make me laugh, they can be nippy little things when they want to be can't they!!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking the questions, I just find it fascinating!
> 
> What temp are you running the water at and how are you heating it?


I dont have any new pictures of him tbh , I will take more when he is out and about and only the one earlier in this thread of me holding him.

I have had 2 radiators put in either side of the pond, the water is 25/26 at the moment, the basking is approx 32 and the ambient is approx 26 - 28.

And remember this leads of my study which has a radiator in too , my study is 26 and the rep area between the study and the croc enclosure is 28.

Hope that helps

Steve


----------



## JackieL

fangsy said:


> lol, only this one of me holding him :
> 
> image
> 
> He is a bit bigger now though ....
> 
> Steve


:2thumb: Awesome.


----------



## exoticsadmirer

I saw you put him in and i have touched the one at my local shop now tha was an exoerience their skin is really cool. Don't you think it's tougher than leather by the feel but soft at the same time!


----------



## fangsy

This is him a lot smaller in his old tank :



















And when I first got him :











lol

Steve


----------



## fangsy

exoticsadmirer said:


> I saw you put him in and i have touched the one at my local shop now tha was an exoerience their skin is really cool. Don't you think it's tougher than leather by the feel but soft at the same time!


Yes, lol ... Very much so ....


Steve


----------



## KJ Exotics

fangsy said:


> I have had 2 radiators put in either side of the pond, the water is 25/26 at the moment, the basking is approx 32 and the ambient is approx 26 - 28.
> 
> And remember this leads of my study which has a radiator in too , my study is 26 and the rep area between the study and the croc enclosure is 28.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Steve


Im sorry if this sounds silly, so you dont have anything in the water heating it ??


----------



## fangsy

KJ Exotics said:


> Im sorry if this sounds silly, so you dont have anything in the water heating it ??


Oh yes , lol, sorry , just a normal aquarium heater (the biggest one you can buy), you can see it on the cam ...


----------



## joeyboy

weird I click the bottom option(I use firefox) then to live video. I get a black box with some coloured dots...which occasionally flicker..:lol2:


----------



## she is:

The lights go out at 11:30 if I remember correctly


----------



## fangsy

joeyboy said:


> weird I click the bottom option(I use firefox) then to live video. I get a black box with some coloured dots...which occasionally flicker..:lol2:


lol, lights not on yet......


----------



## fangsy

RIGHT EVERYONE, NEW LIGHTS TIMES FROM TONIGHT

I have decided to add more timers to the lights starting tonight .... as follows :

10.30pm - Powersun will go off
11.00pm - 2 fluorescents will go off
11.30pm - last 2 fluorescents will go off

Starting tomorrow morning

10.30am - 2 fluorescents will come on
11.00am - next 2 fluorescents will come on
11.30am - Powersun will come on

Hopefully this will give him a bit better day and night schedule

And we may see more of him

Thanks

Steve


----------



## fangsy

Just caught this pic of the croc bottom right :










Getting brave now :










Steve


----------



## fangsy

Getting there lol :


----------



## reptismail




----------



## LewisH

Great shots^!


----------



## iHorror

according to firefox this link is down?

don't know if it's just me?


----------



## fangsy

Ohhhhhh yes lol

So it is ..... I went to bed early last night as on earlies this morning...

My internet at home seems to be down , will be sorted by 10.30 am this morning for lights on though ....

Thanks iHorror ...


Steve


----------



## fangsy

There is a bubble floating round infront of the cam !!!!!

I cant work out what it is , I have wiped the camera but it dosnt seem to have made a difference ! 

Grrrrrrr 

Steve


----------



## LewisH

had a look at the cam and didnt see anything. then had another look after re-reading your post and i think i can see it too... very strange. it does look like a single bubble floating about the enclosure... my only thought is it could be some condensation / moisture in the lens? but then surely the cam would be more misted up etc..

hmm, strange :yeahright:


----------



## fangsy

The thing is ......... if you move the camera , the bubble is still floating in the original area ..

Its a strange one !


----------



## reptismail

lol did anyone else see the turtle surfing on the crocs back haha it made ma laugh


----------



## scaleylover

i still haven't seen snap out and about, only been able to spot his head occassionally


----------



## fangsy

Croc on land , when I put him there lol :



















Just trying to get him used to it ....

Steve


----------



## LewisH

how'd u get him out in the first place?


----------



## Ophexis

I can't see it anymore  Opera AND IE don't work anymore, and after having to downgrade back to Windows Vista, I don't think it'd like anything else...


----------



## lordbiggles

firefox is still up and running....just tried it.


----------



## fangsy

LewisH said:


> how'd u get him out in the first place?


With my hands ..... lol


----------



## scaleylover

snap is currently in view 
I've just seen him moving about for the first time :2thumb:


----------



## fangsy

scaleylover said:


> snap is currently in view
> I've just seen him moving about for the first time :2thumb:


lol, I missed it !


----------



## riley165

*ello*

didnt get to see the croc but what a fantastic idea! love the live web cam to mate!

Nice set up! : victory:


----------



## fangsy

riley165 said:


> didnt get to see the croc but what a fantastic idea! love the live web cam to mate!
> 
> Nice set up! : victory:


thank you very much ....

He is hiding under the bridge at the moment, you can just see his nose lol

Steve


----------



## fangsy

DAMN !!!!

Didnt catch the lights coming on this morning , but I think its obvious that he was on the ramp, it looks mega wet ....

(just thought I would update)

Thanks

Steve


----------



## fangsy

Very very big thanks to : BlueTongueDan for taking these wonderful snapshots on the CAM, cant beleive he was out and about, and I missed it yet again !!! thank you very very much.





































Hope you enjoy ....

Steve


----------



## fangsy

Out again this morning :


----------



## Falz

Wow... this is a great idea! Amazing photos. Can't wait for the lights to come on in the morning so I can have a look!


----------



## fangsy

My croc out NOW ! 











Thanks

Steve


----------



## fangsy

*Croc out tonight*

CROC OUT TONIGHT :


----------



## fangsy




----------



## croc&chewy

Good catch lol! I still haven't seen him live yet, although your turtles do make me laugh!


----------



## SnakeKing1

do you have a " Set time" for feeding him?


----------



## fangsy

SnakeKing1 said:


> do you have a " Set time" for feeding him?


No, not really to be honest ... its usually wednesday evenings and Sunday evenings.

But not set in stone to be honest ...

Steve


----------



## Guest

How often does he make a appearance?


----------



## fangsy

Jaggers said:


> How often does he make a appearance?


lol, not very often TBH, usually just before the lights go off approx 23.00

But you see him now and again in the top right part of the pond ...

Steve


----------



## Guest

I bet this kills your upstream


----------



## fangsy

Jaggers said:


> I bet this kills your upstream


lol, my kids moan all the time cos their xbox 360 lives suffer !


----------



## Guest

It is awsome though, I am getting ideas myself now. Any chance you would let me know when your going to feed him so I can watch please?


----------



## eddygecko

Still not working on internet explorer =(


----------



## RicDerby

The turtles are chillin out, one is lying down on the ramp! Hahahaha this is one of the coolest things I've ever seen!


----------



## Freakinfreak

I can never see it!


----------



## perrythe1

wow awesome webcam, thats really neat! the turtles are so cool lol they chase each other. the caiman made a appearance aswell which was cool, great stuff :2thumb:


----------



## jabba212006

Had a good viewing of the gator this eve.... was pretty cool to watch!!!! thanks for the webcam live feed fangsy!!! TOP STUFF!!!:no1:


----------



## fangsy

Glad you like it ......

He usually comes out for a walk about 22.30 - 23.00 lol


----------



## madshawty

Really good idea! Gonna have to keep watching now to try and catch a sighting!!

EDIT: I saw a turtle!! lol


----------



## fangsy

Im feeding him tonight at 9 , if anyone would like to watch and then comment ...

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Demonsnapper

all im geting from web cam is a red cross on screen 

would of liked to see the feeding


----------



## fangsy

Demonsnapper said:


> all im geting from web cam is a red cross on screen
> 
> would of liked to see the feeding


You needed to use FIREFOX or SAFARI, sorry ......

Steve


----------



## Demonsnapper

i can see lol. thanks


----------



## fangsy

See if anyone can spot the (small) shoal of approx 12 Neon Tetra's I put in there last night, they are usually being followed very closely by the turtles.

Im going to be getting more little fish soon , just livens it up a bit.

Steve


----------



## kingball

keeps asking me to log in


----------



## Demonsnapper

kingball said:


> keeps asking me to log in


user and pass is guest. 

sure i just saw it near the ramp agian. the turtles are always basking when i log on to have a peep.


----------



## davidlottr

ive seen it a few times now and got some pics lol, it was out about 11om last night


----------



## fangsy

Any pics that you get, please post them on here for all to see 

He has been out and about quite a lot tonight ...

Steve


----------



## davidlottr

fangsy said:


> Any pics that you get, please post them on here for all to see
> 
> He has been out and about quite a lot tonight ...
> 
> Steve


 
so far these are the best pics i have got of him.





















and last night he came right out











and just for fun here is what most people will see


----------



## Malti

all I see is a black screen with a red spot...used FF and Opera


----------



## benjo

just seen the camera move, just seen him about 3 mins ago for the first time in 2 hours! hes stunning


----------



## fangsy

Possibly swapping my Cuviers for a specy now with Cold Blooded .....

Watch this space ....

Steve


----------



## Guest

How big is the specy and wont you need to get the DWA people out again to inspect?


----------



## fangsy

Jaggers said:


> How big is the specy and wont you need to get the DWA people out again to inspect?


The new one is only approx 1.5 foot, and doubt the DWA office will have to come out as nothing has changed.


----------



## fangsy

Dont think im going to be swapping now, as my DWA officer does not think my enclosure is big enough for a Specy Caiman.


----------



## Guest

They can grow to almost a metre longer than the one you have, why not get snap sexed and get a mate for it instead


----------



## philo

are you keeping turtles in there because i saw one


----------



## mikeyanimals

i think i have seen goldfish ?? lol no croc thou


----------



## dunny1

*must ask*

wheres the croc? everytime i look at it it looks more like turtle cam lol. hope ur gonna take them outa there when u do put croc in.


----------



## mikeyanimals

yes i see the CROC im cuffed now lmao :2thumb::mf_dribble:


----------



## mikeyanimals

now I'm really cuffed he just came right out of the water and i got some good snap shots ill try make a photobucket thing 2moz then ill post them on here for you  :mf_dribble:oo:


----------



## Kat91

I saw two turtles and a goldfish :lol2:


----------



## fangsy

Glad you all like lol

He lives with the turtles, they are buddies !!! he has been with them since he was born.

Steve


----------



## Catfud

dunny1 said:


> wheres the croc? everytime i look at it it looks more like turtle cam lol. hope ur gonna take them outa there when u do put croc in.


'Turtle cam' hehe i thought this the first time I viewed the cam, thought I must have read the thread title wrong lol. I've yet to have the pleasure of seeing the croc.



fangsy said:


> Glad you all like lol
> 
> He lives with the turtles, they are buddies !!! he has been with them since he was born.
> 
> Steve


That's awesome that they are all buddies :2thumb:


----------



## fangsy

He is normally in view after 22.30 or 23.00 , sorry so late , lol


----------



## Catfud

Sweet, I'll be sure to have a look later tonight : victory:


----------



## fangsy

Cool, I will be feeding him 2 chicks at 7 if anyone wants to watch.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## mikeyanimals

These are the best pics i got of him.
Sorry If they dont work this Is my first time using Photobucket  .









..........
This 1 Is the best of the best that I took  .









..........
Hope they work :2thumb:


----------



## fangsy

Lookin good !


----------



## madshawty

Brilliant pics..... never comes out like that when I watch!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Kat91

fangsy said:


> Glad you all like lol
> 
> He lives with the turtles, they are buddies !!! he has been with them since he was born.
> 
> Steve


Awwwww, well that is just too cute! :flrt:

What happens when he gets bigger? lol


----------



## davidlottr

i watched you feeding it but the video was real laggy and did not get to see much as the cam was moving to much, but just waiting to see if it come out is great ive seen it about 4-5 times now


also what else do you have in there with it as i keep seeing something that looks a frog


----------



## fangsy

lol

2 Turtles , and a few fish


----------



## davidlottr

fangsy said:


> lol
> 
> 2 Turtles , and a few fish


 
are your sure there is no frog squatting in there?


----------



## fangsy

Morning all

Just wanted to let you all know croc is doing well , eating me out of house and home lol

Feeding a couple of times a week now.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## fangsy

Im looking for cheap PLANTS / IVY to cover the rest of the decking / ramp if anyone knows of any .... if not going to start buying on ebay , like £4.50 a week or something ...

Thanks

Steve


----------



## yugimon121

wow, i see the 2 lil turtles, yet no croc 
anyways awesome pond man


----------



## maffy

*croc cam*

cool idea!

will check out when Mr Croc-Chops decides to pad about on the runway.

Might be worth buying that rough matting stuff for the edge, you know the grippy stuff you get around swimming pools. 

Mr Croc-Chops can get out nicely for us and do some struttin'.

:lol2:


----------



## fangsy

CROC is at the bottom of the screen at the moment , been quite active today ....

Check out my CROC CAM (please use firefox)

http://mycroc.mypets.ws

USERNAME : guest

PASSWORD : guest

10.30pm - Powersun will go off
11.00pm - 2 fluorescents will go off
11.30pm - last 2 fluorescents will go off

10.30am - 2 fluorescents will come on
11.00am - next 2 fluorescents will come on
11.30am - Powersun will come on

HAVE FUN !


----------



## fangsy

HE IS NOW OUT !!!

OMG !!!

Must have known we were watching


----------



## yugimon121

Omg!
i think i *Finally* saw the Croc!
now if im wrong, dont be mean please


----------



## Guest

Your right thats it, it likes to hang around there later on


----------



## fangsy

yugimon121 said:


> Omg!
> i think i *Finally* saw the Croc!
> now if im wrong, dont be mean please
> image


Seems to come out approx 23.00 though lol

Cant beleive he was once like this : YouTube - my Cuviers Dwarf Caiman feeding turtles

Steve


----------



## Demonsnapper

lol go turtle get that food! 

from the size he looks tiny there compaired to the recent images.


----------



## yugimon121

fangsy said:


> Seems to come out approx 23.00 though lol
> 
> Cant beleive he was once like this : YouTube - my Cuviers Dwarf Caiman feeding turtles
> 
> Steve


OMG!
he was soo tiny!
what size is he now?
also, are you ever worried he'd eat the fish or turtles?


----------



## fangsy

yugimon121 said:


> OMG!
> he was soo tiny!
> what size is he now?
> also, are you ever worried he'd eat the fish or turtles?


lol, yea , he is over 3ft now , probably close to 4 foot ....

He has always been in with the turtles so I doubt he will try to be honest , im sure he will eat the fish when it takes his fancy , dont seem to bother much with them to be honest.

Steve


----------



## andy123

i see fish and just watched a turtle run :lol2: still waiting on croc to show:devil:


----------



## fangsy

andy123 said:


> i see fish and just watched a turtle run :lol2: still waiting on croc to show:devil:


As long as its all moving lol .....


----------



## andy123

yup its all moving, how deep is the pond, looks pretty deep in there, i think you should go feed it so i can watch it eat


----------



## fangsy

andy123 said:


> yup its all moving, how deep is the pond, looks pretty deep in there, i think you should go feed it so i can watch it eat


lol, its approx 2 - 3 ft deep, im just about to eat vindaloo myself , so no time for feeding him , lol

sorry

Steve


----------



## andy123

haha cool, and enjoy, maybe when you feed him you should let us know on here so we can watch him being fed, would be really cool


----------



## fangsy

No probz , will do .....

My kids moan about their game wifi speed when I have done it before , lol lots of people tune in lol

Steve



andy123 said:


> haha cool, and enjoy, maybe when you feed him you should let us know on here so we can watch him being fed, would be really cool


----------



## Guest

You really had a vindaloo? I prefer a madras. Cant you do some sort of QoS?


----------



## andy123

I SEE CROC!!!!:no1::flrt:


----------



## fangsy

andy123 said:


> I SEE CROC!!!!:no1::flrt:


lol, coooooooooool


----------



## lobob

I dread to think how expensive that was... I can see the turtle LOL


----------



## ReptileKid

cant see him.... where does he hang out


----------



## lawrencet1988

Awesome dude!


----------



## Guest

First time I have seen snap when the lights first come on


----------



## fangsy

Oh yea , top right lol


----------



## Guest

And now they have gone in to hiding


----------



## xvickyx

oooo I can't veiw it, it may be because I am at work though, will try when I get home!


----------



## Guest

Its hiding under the end of the ramp you can just see its tail


----------



## reptile rich

that is seriously cool. i think i can see a head just off the bottom of the ramp


----------



## Guest

I think it knows today is when it gets fed and is waiting for it.


----------



## angelgirls29

I can't see it... 
Tried Safari, Firefox & IE...


----------



## Guest

Its down atm


----------



## Supern3

tried it on ie, didnt work,
tried it on firefox, didnt work


----------



## fangsy

Now back online ..... sorry for the downtime .....


----------



## KeepTheFaith

Mate, I love it! Have watched for bout 20mins now, have seen the turts and fish but no caiman yet! booooooooooooo


----------



## Musk squirtle

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> Mate, I love it! Have watched for bout 20mins now, have seen the turts and fish but no caiman yet! booooooooooooo


you have turtles in there?!?!?!?


----------



## fangsy

Musk squirtle said:


> you have turtles in there?!?!?!?


lol, yep !


----------

